# V: Carcassonne [Hammerpreis] - PC-Spiel, wie neu



## bundesgerd (16. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir Carcassonne für Windows gekauft, biete es aber zum Verkauf an, da es mir nicht gefällt...glatter Fehlkauf.

Zustand: wie gerade ausgepackt, was auch den Tatsachen entspricht, war einmal installiert.

Ich würde sagen 5 Euro + 1,50 Euro Versandkosten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komplett in Deutsch, USK 0 und läuft unter XP/Vista/7 und wahrscheinlich auch unter 8...

Gruss
Gerd


----------

